# Dereliction of Duty: Set For Release 30th September, 2011.



## Sam (Sep 9, 2011)

If you've been following my blog or were a guest for my chat recently in chat-room, you'll know that my novel, _Dereliction of Duty_, was recently accepted for publication by Inspired Quill. Today, I received the date for when the e-book will be made available to the public. The company is planning to release the paperback version close to Christmas, so I'll keep you up to date with any further developments on that score. 

Suffice it to say, the next few months will be exciting. If you're thinking of buying and want a look at the first chapter, you can find it here: www.writingforums.com/writers-lounge/123926-sneak-peek-first-chapter-dereliction-duty.html. I haven't been made aware of what the e-book will cost to download. As soon as I am, I'll post it here.


----------



## Baron (Sep 13, 2011)

It's good to see you've got a release date for this now, Sam.  I'll look forward to more news of the paperback.


----------



## moderan (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm buying one. At least.


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Sam. Wish you luck.


----------



## Foxee (Sep 13, 2011)

Best of luck, Sam! This is a great achievement.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Sam! After hearing about how long it took to finally get this date, I'm sure it's a relief to have something to mark down in the calendar.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Sam. It's on my Christmas list. :thumbr:


----------



## garza (Sep 13, 2011)

Break a leg, kid.


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 13, 2011)

Excellent work! I'll see if I can order it off B&N.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Sam! Really excited for you and looking forward to reading.  Congrats, again!


----------



## Hawke (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations, Sam! That's fantastic. All the very best with it. :thumbr:


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 14, 2011)

Good deal Sam. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 14, 2011)

This is wonderful news, Sam, congratulations! Since reading that excerpt, I've been quietly salivating for more. It's on my wish list, love, and best of luck where sales are concerned.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 14, 2011)

Do I get a signed copy if I pay the extra for postage?


----------



## Sam (Sep 14, 2011)

No signed copies yet, Pilgrim. It's being released first as an e-book.


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2011)

Some editing issues have forced the publishers to push the release date back at least a week. To say I'm disappointed is an understatement, but when you consider that there's usually an 18-month period between acceptance and publication with most publishing houses, another week or so is acceptable.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 16, 2011)

How the eff did I not see this thread!?  Holy cow!  Congratulations, Sam!  And by the way, I'm with Pilgrim:  Whenever it's released in tangible form, I want a signed copy!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Sam, after US publication, how many weeks will it take for the book to appear in PH shelves, or at least the Asian shelves?

... Will the book even arrive here? *hopes*


----------



## Sam (Oct 17, 2011)

Oops, I haven't updated this thread. Okay, the novel is now set for an early December release in both paperback and e-book format. That keeps both camps happy, I feel, and it's the way I initially wanted it to be released. 

Steph -- Thanks. I'll have to get back to you on the signed copy, though. Unless I'm doing a book signing in your part of the world, that might take some doing. I will definitely do my best to get you a signed copy. 

Fuhrer -- I don't know that my marketing plan extends that far. It will be available to buy through Amazon, though, and I'm sure they ship to your neck of the woods.


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 26, 2011)

So, where does one find a review?


----------

